# James Keating?



## Cruentus (May 27, 2004)

So, anybody here train with him? Seen him in action? What's his background? Credentials?  Just curious!

Thanks!

PAUL


----------



## DoxN4cer (May 28, 2004)

Paul,

Ask Bram he can give you all the info you need.

Tim


----------



## OULobo (May 28, 2004)

I wondered how many people here had heard of Mr. JAK. From what I gather this guy is awsome. He quit the seminar curcuit years ago and it is quite a shame. I have him at the absolute top of my list of instructors I would like to train with and I am currently debating on if I can afford to fly out to WA state for his Riddle of Steel camp. I check his web site all the time as it has some really cool stuff on it. The guy covers every aspect of knife fighting and some other martial arts too, from FMAs to western bowie. I will say that he seems eccentric, but in a really laid back cool way. I would really love to meet and train with this guy.


----------



## Cruentus (May 28, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Paul,
> 
> Ask Bram he can give you all the info you need.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim.

I just posted over in CSSDSC.

 :asian:


----------



## Blindside (May 29, 2004)

Two years ago I signed up for a small group seminar with Jim in his hometown.  Two people signed up, myself and one other.  For three days (6 hours/day) I worked out with him and one of his assistant instructors/students.  I am not particularly knowledgable about FMA, I have about a year of Serrada and about half that much working out with Inosanto blend and Doce Pares instructors.  His technical and teaching skills are excellent, and I like him as a person, I would highly recommend that anyone take some lessons/seminars from him.  His classes were conceptual and applied, if that makes any sense....  I was impressed enough with his FMA skills, but his Bowie stuff just blew me away, just a totally different angle to knifework.

Lamont

PS: OULobo if you can't afford a Riddle, try some personalized training at his school, particularly if you can split the cost with a friend.  JAK had some small group rates on his site last year or so, but talk to him to see what he is currently charging.


----------



## argyll (May 30, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What's his background?
> PAUL




Here's an answer from the man himself, taken from an old interview:

*What instructors have had the greatest influence on you as a martial artist ?

That's a tough question to answer because I have cross trained in so many different disciplines. There have been times in my life when certain people (teachers) and arts have held sway over my destiny more than others. I think that in order to really learn an art, you must seriously commit yourself to it. Back to the question though. I have trained with many people, but only a few left a lasting impression or actually influenced my life. Of those few some are famous and others are unknown. Starting with those teachers whom are publically known, I think that these men influenced or encouraged me along the path to higher learning in their own way. Larry Hartsell (JKD), David Harris (Wing Chun & Aiki), Paul Vunak (JKD, Kali), John Farnam (pistol), Wally Dallenbach Jr. (Racing line at ESI) Peter Urban (USAGA) (Thank You Grandmaster Urban, OSS !!I still love your logic ! ), Ed Parker, Skip Hancock (Kenpo), Tom Connors (Kenpo-Traco), Prof. Remy Presas (Arnis), Bob Duggan (ESI), Cliff Lenderman (JKD, Silat and Thai Boxing), Bill Sanders (Silat) and Jim Ingram (Mustika Kwitang & Tjimande). There are others, but this list hits the core people. Of the unknown (non-public instructors) I would say that Ed Sumner (GOJU), Jan Abrams (TRACO), George Kikes (Won Hop Kuen Do, 7 Star Mantis and Hung Gar) Randy Wanamaker (Goju-Kenpo) and Tony Umek (J.T.Will style Kenpo) would rate high on the Jim Keating scale of importance. Each person contributed to and helped me in my quest for self perfection. Thank you all.*

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## OULobo (May 30, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> PS: OULobo if you can't afford a Riddle, try some personalized training at his school, particularly if you can split the cost with a friend.  JAK had some small group rates on his site last year or so, but talk to him to see what he is currently charging.



I would love to take a trip like that and I have a few buds that would go with me, but Cleveland to Washington State is a bit of a hike even if flying. At that point we are talking a full vacation. I guess there is still hope.


----------

